# cokertiels living otuside



## david (Feb 12, 2008)

hey if anyone nows the answer get back to me pronto plz thanks, right i got 2 cokertiels i made a cage yesterday and was going to leave them otuside tonight as a friend of a friend said they leave there cokertiels outside but as the temperture is 2degrees at 6 oclock tomorrow morning im wondering is it to cold for them ? any help would be great !!!!!!! thank you david


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Please don't put them outside to live in this weather. They need to be introduced to outdoor living during the summer months so they can acclimatise. Mine live in a big aviary but also have an indoor flight for the night in a big shed and they can go in and out as they please. They have a special heater that we put on if the temperature drops below zero but again, they are well acclimatised and have been outdoor birds for many years. Don't think abouit putting them out until the summer. Mine have an aviary 10ft x 8ft x 8ft and an indoor flight of 8ft by 4ft and about 4f high with high perches in. Mine live with budgies too. If you put them out now you will probably have dead birds the next day. They really need somewhere to go to during the night like inside a shed where they are out of the cold and wet. A wet bird will quickly come down with illness. How big is the aviary you have made for them?


----------



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

i can only echo what has been said please dont put them outside untill at least the middle of april.

have you only just got these cockatiels or had them for a while?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2008)

i made a avairy from an old rabbit hutch that never got finished to be onist. its only about 3fT Height 1 1/2ft Width 3 1/2ft Length. not the biggest i no but the old cage i had was about 2ft Height 2ft Length 1ft Width its a bit bigger not much.

ok ill keep them in the old cage inside till april no problem i was trying to get a heated mat for the cage outside but unsuccessful at the moment no of any place cheap to get one? also i have made a small box inside the outside cage for them to sleep in put a bit of hay in there and they seemed fine bit shakey by 10pm which is the latest i've left them out side till. i was putting them inside the cage out side say 10am then bring them in late in the evening. they seemed fine. but i'll hold on till april then and get a heated mat by then. 

i've had 1(yellow bird) for 5 years and the other(black bird) for 3 years. i only had one because my dad caught it flying round the marina then i bought it a buddy as it graved attention from me allllll the time. is it possible the one i've had for 3 years is a male even tho when i bought it from pets world they said it was a female but the one i bought from them is the one on top of the other one i've had for 5 years. and the one from pets world/black bird makes all these crazy noises to the other one im assuming thats some kinda mateing thing?

any help would be great and thankyou so much for the previous posts  i was going to leave them outside all night soon glad i did'nt now


thank you david


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

if they are used to the indoors i dont think they would take being put outside well even when we leave our back door open our cockatiel shivers they hate drafts which can even kill them if they arent used to it, also if its a hand made cage i would becareful of preditors getting in ie foxes and cat


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

looking at the amount of time you have had them id say they are too used to being indoors it would be too much of a shock to there system


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

You can still put them outside to live in the summer but they should have good housing. I'm sorry but a rabbit hutch just is'nt big enough. Even putting them out now in the day and taking them in at night is no good, its way too cold for them at the moment. Cockatiels need a lot of space so they can get exercise flying about and keep their muscles in good shape. Why not just leave them living indoors and let them out in the room each day for a fly around? Anyway, here is a pic of my aviary which is attached to the shed behind which houses their indoor flight.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2008)

ye very true mate i really do need something along the lines of your avairy , im going to get hold of some 2by2 battens and some of that fenceing and build a big one maybe not the same size as yours but enough for them to stretch there wings as you said  and good point clair they shiver in my bedroom so if i put them out in april in another new cage i intend on making they should be ok for the next frost? say october ye. i'll have a heated mat for them as well so they should be fine ye?


----------

